# tagaytay, philippines



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

*Tagaytay* - probably the most pleasant city in asia

*Tagaytay City * lies on top of the Tagaytay Ridge, which, at 640 meters above sea level, is the highest point in Cavite. The ridge provides a spectacular view of Taal Lake and *Taal Volcano "400 metres (1,312 feet)" * in Batangas. This view supports Tagaytay's main industry, which is tourism.
****************************************************

_*
TAAL VOLCANO satellite image from NASA*_









*other pic:*












InformaticIAN said:


> *
> TAGAYTAY HIGHLANDs*
> 
> The Belle View
> ...


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

I've been to this place. It's cool. I think it has more potential than the overpopulated Baguio in terms of tourism in the future.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

I remember visiting the Taal volcano and an observation deck that was pretty busy, but I don't know if that was in Tagaytay.


----------



## Thunderflip (Jul 15, 2003)

I really love this place, it's like heaven and earth. The serenity, the fresh air, the nature. It's astounding. Even tourists love the view of this lake. A natural gem just outside the chaos of Manila.


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

tagaytay is a soothing place to unwind! the temperate is just perfect and the panoramic view is priceless!


----------



## rousseau (Nov 4, 2005)

Just watch out for the earthquakes.


----------



## liat91 (Apr 11, 2005)

Is there an actual city/town there with a pedestrian downtown?


----------



## thc_stoned (Jul 3, 2006)

nice pcs


----------



## FrancisXavier (Jan 13, 2006)

lovely tagaytay!


----------



## killmart (Jun 26, 2006)

last summer i went there. but the fridgin weather messed it up. and we couldn't visit the volcano >.> it was very foggy and i took a pic but too bad my aunt have them all >.>


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

Tagaytay is soooo beautiful. I think I would prefer this over Baguio.. Ummm.. kay:


----------



## persis (Feb 4, 2006)

Realy Beautiful


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Beautiful villas . I've seen similar ones in Florida keys , they cost millions of dollars.


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

beautiful resort, and very expensive houses (they seem to be)


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some of my Tagaytay panos


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This one I took in the *Peoples Park In The Sky* on a foggy day.


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

^^ what a breath-taking pictures Wanch! kay:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Jhaelnis said:


> I've been to this place. It's cool. I think it has more potential than the overpopulated Baguio in terms of tourism in the future.


I think it does. 

First Tagaytay is much closer to Manila plus there are several roads leading to this city. Before you have to exit Carmona and have to travel to Aguinaldo highway to reach Tagaytay. Now, you can exit Sta. Rosa and where the trip is an hour or less.

Another thing I noticed with Tagaytay, the city is becoming too commercialized. Before, if you want a burger, you can get it in Mushroomburger. That was back in the late 80s early 90s. Today, there are Mc Donalds and other high-end burger joints. Plus alot of residential and commercial developments happening.

BTW, those travelling to Tagaytay I would recommend have lunch or dinner at *Gourmet's Cafe*. I tried their pizza and pasta and it's really good


----------



## Bosnyboy (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Just got back on a day trip to tagaytay yesterday. My last trip there was like 5 yrs ago and my golly the place has changed so much. It is soooooooo wonderful. before tagaytay is known for the taal volcano and thats it but now my gosh. Tagaytay these days is known for the volcano of cors and then for the fresh organic vegetables, hillside upon hillside of pineapple plantations very scenic indeed. Tagaytay also has severy world class restaurant for ex antonio's voted as one of asias top ten fine dining. I dined there once and the ambiance was just astounding, their steaks are so succulent as well as their foie gras. Then there is this vietnamese resto owned by a vietnamese immigrants so sarap. There there are the world class spas. The list goes on and on and we also visited the very popular caraluega chuch sooo romantic. no wonder i saw several caucasians and asian foreigners already residing in the city. Theres also this restaurant called chalet ??? owned by a german immigrant who makes his own wine in his own vineyard ryt behind his chalet grabe ganda


----------

